# RecipeDB - Kolsch



## Tony (10/2/08)

Kolsch  Ale - Kölsch  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes FIrmented at 16 deg but firmentation got very slow so increased temp to 17. Beer started out quite fruity but matured very nicly. With this yeast (2565) make sure you have a big healthy starter going to firment it cooler at around the 15 to 16 deg mark.Other than that this beer is wonderful, well ballanced, clear and crisp.1.048 26 IBU and 6.8 EBCSAAZ is actually FWH in 60 min boil and the Spalter haps are actually Saphire.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      9.5 kg IMC Pilsner    0.5 kg JWM Wheat Malt    0.5 kg Weyermann Munich I       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      90 g Spalter (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 45mins)    30 g Saaz (Czech) (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     100 ml Wyeast Labs 2565 - Kolsch Yeast         52L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.048 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 24.5 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.68%   Colour 6 EBC   Batch Size 52L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Secondary 14 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## Manxguy72 (12/5/11)

RecipeDB said:


> This is the discussion topic for the recipe: Kolsch




Hi,

How did you get this beer to clear? By shilling, fining or filtering?

I have soem Wyeast Kolsch yeast and want to try it in an American wheat as well as a Kolsch...

My recipe is similar to yours except it uses Tettenang hops 

Cheers!

Guy


----------



## Tony (14/5/11)

Oh gawd i posted this over 3 years ago..... but it would have been filtered!


----------



## brotom7 (14/5/11)

I just finished off a keg of Kolsch using Wyeast 2565.
Just using a whirlflock tablet 10 minutes before flame out and 3 weeks of lagering at 1C and it was absolutely crystal clear, I actually think it was the clearest beer I've ever done.
I've read this yeast needs filtering but my own experience is that it clears up very nicely with some lagering and either whirlflock or irish moss during boil.


----------



## gone brewing (14/5/11)

brotom7 said:


> I just finished off a keg of Kolsch using Wyeast 2565.
> Just using a whirlflock tablet 10 minutes before flame out and 3 weeks of lagering at 1C and it was absolutely crystal clear, I actually think it was the clearest beer I've ever done.
> I've read this yeast needs filtering but my own experience is that it clears up very nicely with some lagering and either whirlflock or irish moss during boil.




I got the clearest beer I have ever made with this yeast without filtering by:
- 2 weeks in primary then chilling for one day
- racking to secondary with finings
- leaving one week in secondary, chilled
- back to the fermenter for bulk priming and bottling

Clearest beer ever and so easy to drink!


----------



## yardy (15/5/11)

without turning this into a 'W I T G ' thread, here's a Kolsch that i brewed with Wyeast 2575, from memory it had koppafloc at 10 minutes and this was the first beer i ever used gelatine in the keg.


----------

